# Big cobia and limit of snapper



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Caught a limit of snapper, no fish under 22” and a damn nice cobia.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice, how far south were you?


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

12 miles. Only spot we fished. 4 man limit of nice snapper


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Catch!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That’s great..!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesomeness


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Nice Cobia man!!


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

good eats. thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

What did the Cobia eat?


----------

